# Canon Has Funds, Willingness for More M&As After Axis: CEO



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 3, 2015)

```
<strong>(Reuters) – Canon Inc (<span id="symbol_7751.T_0">7751.T</span>)</strong> Chief Executive Fujio Mitarai said his company had the funds and willingness for more acquisitions this year after a planned 23.6 billion Swedish crown ($2.8 billion) takeover of network video surveillance leader Axis AB (<span id="symbol_AXIS.ST_1">AXIS.ST</span>).</p>
<p>Mitarai has been leading efforts to find higher-growth businesses to complement Canon’s imaging expertise, and help the Japanese company expand beyond a camera market under attack from smartphones sporting competitive image-capturing capabilities.</p>
<p>Canon’s offer for Axis represented a premium of nearly 50 percent to the stock price before the announcement, a price some analysts said was high enough to ward off rival bids.</p>
<p>“If you buy a cheap company, you need to spend on drastic restructuring,” Mitarai told Reuters in an interview on Tuesday. “I only buy good companies, even if they’re expensive.”</p>
<p>Canon, which earned over 80 percent of revenue overseas in 2014, said it would pay for its biggest purchase ever in cash. It held 845 billion yen ($7.05 billion) in cash and cash equivalents at the end of December.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/03/us-canon-ceo-idUSKBN0LZ0CU20150303" target="_blank">Read the full article at Reuters</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2015)

I run a non photography business, and am willing to offer it at a expensive price. That must mean it qualifies ;D


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 3, 2015)

How much is Sony?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> How much is Sony?



They want to purchase a business that is bring in profit by the truckloads. The Axis purchase is expensive, but it will pay for its self in three years. In three years, a Sony purchase might end up a net loss.

If Sony would sell their sensor business, Canon might be interested, but for now, that's almost all 
Sony has that's worth anything.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If Sony would sell their sensor business, Canon might be interested, but for now, that's almost all
> Sony has that's worth anything.



I know you know Mt Spokane, but Sony is an insurance company and that is how the group manages to keep all the diverse and costly arms going. Sensors make money now, but nowhere near as much as the financial division and the investment has been stratospheric.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > If Sony would sell their sensor business, Canon might be interested, but for now, that's almost all
> ...



Their Financial Services is definitely a Cash Cow, but it looks so good because their Mobile Communications and everything else is so bad. If they dumped the dogs, then they might actually make a decent profit. Their last statement had gigantic write offs from failed and failing sectors. The Devices sector is looking much better now, and its likely that most of that is sensors.

If someone bought them, those bad sectors would be gone tomorrow. They should break out the Financial into a separate company so its profit would not be diluted. I'd bet share holders would like that. They could dump everything but the financial shares.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> How about putting some funds to a new fab so you can build modern sensors?



They have proven there is no need at this point, that is why. Besides, what do you think they made the 120MP APS-C sensor on?

Half the time most of you decriers seem to confuse your 'need' with a business need, Canon rarely seem to do that, they are extremely conservative and cautious in their camera strategy, if you don't like that or have a need for features Canon don't sell buy something else.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 4, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > How about putting some funds to a new fab so you can build modern sensors?
> ...



I sure as heck am not buying it any more at this point. They want tons of my money, they need to try.

And you make it sound like they have proven they don't need to bother is actually a good thing for Canon shooters. Sadly, it's likely true. But sadly.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2015)

You might not be buying any more of their stuff, it seems they don't care, meanwhile they have come out with world leading optics like the 11-24, the much more modest but very high performing 16-35, the 100-400 MkII, along with world class 24-70 f2.8, 70-200 f2.8, accessories like the 600-EX-RT, and bodies like the 7D MkII, the 5DS and 5DSR. There are plenty of people that want those products despite your belief that Canon are so far behind.

I will be very interested to see how many D810 and 14-24 users swap over to the 5DSR and 11-24, they might not get as much DR, but they get tons more everything else! I am really looking forwards to a resolution test between the two systems to see how many of those pixels are delivering good detail from the matched lenses.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 4, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> You might not be buying any more of their stuff, it seems they don't care, meanwhile they have come out with world leading optics like the 11-24, the much more modest but very high performing 16-35, the 100-400 MkII, along with world class 24-70 f2.8, 70-200 f2.8, accessories like the 600-EX-RT, and bodies like the 7D MkII, the 5DS and 5DSR. There are plenty of people that want those products despite your belief that Canon are so far behind.
> 
> I will be very interested to see how many D810 and 14-24 users swap over to the 5DSR and 11-24, they might not get as much DR, but they get tons more everything else! I am really looking forwards to a resolution test between the two systems to see how many of those pixels are delivering good detail from the matched lenses.



Yes they do make good lenses, which is why it's a shame they feel like they don't have to bother with the sensors and some other stuff. But don't worry with all the Canon users as yourself clapping and cheering whatever they deliver at whatever price, don't worry, you won't have to likely suffer with a new type sensor or basic body items not being crippled any time soon, so cheer away, sadly for others, you probably have nothing to fear and won't have to face the horror of improved DR or basic video usability features or a usable crop mode or whatnot any time soon.


----------



## DR. High ISO (Mar 4, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> ...
> I will be very interested to see how many D810 and 14-24 users swap over to the 5DSR and 11-24, they might not get as much DR, but they get tons more everything else! ...



Let me guess..
Maybe.. Zero..?

However, I do agree with the last: they will get definitely tons of noisy and blurry gigabytes to deal with.. :-X


----------

